# Questions about Siri PNP's



## Bill Begg (Jul 10, 2004)

I wanted to ask a few questions about Siri PNP's. I have been hearing (even from Siri salespeople) about these units running quite hot.:

- Is this true of all Siri PNP's ?

- Is it true about XM PNP's, also ?

- Is there any data about how this might affect reliability or product life ?

Thank you. This my first post here. I asked the same questions on the Yahoo Finance board for Siri, but nobody has responded yet.


----------



## RoadRunner (Jun 17, 2004)

Yes all Sirius PNP's run hot.

Sirius PNP's tend to runner hotter than XM's PNP's. This is a function of chip design, where XM is ahead. Sirius has been closing this gap.

No data, but lots of people have sucessfully run them long and hard. Try Sirius BackStage for more info.


----------

